# Hawiian



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey has anyone heard of a hawiian bloodline? The lady that gave me my little pit said he had hawiian and boudreaux so just wondering he's my first pit and so awsome.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

I had guy tell me one night that he had a Hawaiian red nose. I've never heard of any Hawaiian bloodlines, but not saying that there arent any. Is your dog registered?


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

No he's not unfortunately the lady that gave him to me had an unexpected litter and wanted them gone asap so he has no papers but supposedly the dad was and the mom. I have heard of them as well but nothing for sure.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

hossjg said:


> No he's not unfortunately the lady that gave him to me had an unexpected litter and wanted them gone asap so he has no papers but supposedly the dad was and the mom. I have heard of them as well but nothing for sure.


Really the only way to know for sure is to see the paperwork.

Floyd Boudreaux actually lives down your way, so there's a real good chance that it has some of his blood.


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah I saw the moms paperwork and she is boudreaux but I did not get a chance to see the dad. He was huge though and looked like the hawiian julz line from hilo.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Im from Hawaii and Ive never heard of a Hawaiian line, But there might be someone calling their line that , Im not sure, But mostly all red red nose and chocolate colored dogs in Hawaii, Are from a breeder by the name of Togashi, they were a ukc registered line way back in the 70's mostly hemphil/wilder stuff for the most part they are a bigger line, males runnin around 60 - 70 pounds, females 50 - 60, when they were first imported to the islands they were performance bred and tested stock, used alot on them big tough Hawaiian boars, also game tested by several breeders, now there mostly an ornamental line like most Ukc dogs. But there are still some good one's of this line to be found, very few and far between tho, I know cause I owned a little 38 pound pure Togashi Chocolate dog that will allways be one of the greatest dogs I've ever owned His heart was bigger than his body, He was all Bulldawg in every sense of the word!
Hawaii now has a serious staff infection do to all the blue dogs imported there, the blue fad caught on in Hawaii like a virus! 
Theres also some very well bred Gamestock there too but kept on the down low.
But no I've never heard of the Hawaiian line while I lived there, I have only heard of it recently since I now live in the states.


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah my boy is chocolate with black and his dad was chocolate brindle. I have heard they get rather big but we will see I guess. He is like you say a heart bigger than a mountain and very eager to please, he is a great dog and I can't believe I have never owned a bully before but I am now and forever a bully lover.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hossjg said:


> Yeah my boy is chocolate with black and his dad was chocolate brindle. I have heard they get rather big but we will see I guess. He is like you say a heart bigger than a mountain and very eager to please, he is a great dog and I can't believe I have never owned a bully before but I am now and forever a bully lover.


yeah they sort of do that to you


----------



## togashiboi (Feb 16, 2011)

my dad is the oringinal breeder for the togashi bloodline. that was way back. so i was wondering if there were any pure bred togashi lines out there. i hope to find one


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ask your dad? Or find out some people he sold to.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Some good old school OFRN dogs the true game stuff was isolated there for a while, someone brought some whopper over and you get those Monstersquad Kennels who has coined the term Hawaiian dogs, and produce HUGE Hulk like behemouths.. LOL litterally. 

The real OFRN I've seen in HI wasnt over 55lbs, they were lean and ready to work. But I have never really mingled about the muggles.. LOL My world is on the other side of the door.. hahahaha


----------



## HwnBloodline (May 5, 2011)

hossjg said:


> Hey has anyone heard of a hawiian bloodline? The lady that gave me my little pit said he had hawiian and boudreaux so just wondering he's my first pit and so awsome.


Hawaiian bloodline is a nickname description of a line of Rednose dogs. A gentleman by the name Togashi aquired some Rednose dogs and bred them here in Hawaii and it spread like wild fire. Almost every Rednose dog in Hawaii has the Togashi bloodline hence the name Hawaiian bloodline. The Togashi line has good Rednose dogs in his line such as Sarona Trouble, Tartenaars, Wilders, Hemphill, and so on.


----------



## HwnBloodline (May 5, 2011)

togashiboi said:


> my dad is the oringinal breeder for the togashi bloodline. that was way back. so i was wondering if there were any pure bred togashi lines out there. i hope to find one


I don't think there are anymore pure Togashi. A friend of mine bought one in the early 80's directly from Togashi. But, if you find one please let me know. I have a dam who is tightly bred Togashi but not pure.


----------



## RedBully (May 19, 2011)

I have a Togashi / Camelot male thats 105lbs


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey, kinda looks like Bruno. Sorta.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow where did all this hawaiin togoshi stuff come from?


----------



## RedBully (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful Dog


----------



## ccastro (Feb 18, 2013)

same here, although i'm not maui


----------

